# Douglas Maicon



## iceman. (27 Novembre 2013)

Ieri stavo pensando a quanto fosse imbarazzante per questo campionato.
Superiore anche a Lichtcoso per me...pagato due noccioline dalla Roma..

Onestamente Lahm lo ritengo ancora più forte, ma tra lui e Alves per me non c'è paragone.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Novembre 2013)

per me scolari ai mondiali fa giocare lui al posto di dani alves


----------



## O Animal (27 Novembre 2013)

Un giocatore che in Inghilterra raccoglieva patate... Giusto per farci capire anche livello è scesa la Serie A... Avercelo comunque...


----------



## pennyhill (27 Novembre 2013)

Quando uscì l’annuncio ufficiale sul forum avevo scritto:


> In una squadra senza impegni in Europa, potrebbe tornare utile, anzi non mi stupirebbe se disputasse una grande stagione, ma solo il primo anno



La penso ancora così. La prossima stagione, con lui che avrà un anno in più e sarà probabilmente reduce dal mondiale, con la Roma in Europa, farà molta più fatica se non gestito nel modo giusto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Novembre 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Quando uscì l’annuncio ufficiale sul forum avevo scritto:
> 
> La penso ancora così. La prossima stagione, con lui che avrà un anno in più e sarà probabilmente reduce dal mondiale, con la Roma in Europa, farà molta più fatica se non gestito nel modo giusto.



ricorda anche che questo non è un anno come tutti gli altri, è l'anno dei mondiali in brasile


----------



## pennyhill (27 Novembre 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> ricorda anche che questo non è un anno come tutti gli altri, è l'anno dei mondiali in brasile



Le motivazioni fanno la differenza, sicuramente. Lahm, Dani Alves, sta gente qui, ti gioca anche più di 60 partite in una stagione, cosa che lui anche se motivato al massimo, non è più in grado di fare. Poi se ha voglia di allenarsi e lo gestiscono nel modo giusto, fino ai 34-35 potrebbe ancora fare bene.


----------



## tequilad (27 Novembre 2013)

O Animal ha scritto:


> Un giocatore che in Inghilterra raccoglieva patate... Giusto per farci capire anche livello è scesa la Serie A... Avercelo comunque...



Infatti chi ha due lire secondo me ora dovrebbe puntare forte su Jovetic in Italia!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (27 Novembre 2013)

Grande Campione...Dani Alves non può essere paragonato a Maicon, però tra Maicon in forma e Lahm scelgo il Brasiliano


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Novembre 2013)

Mah... non sono d'accordo per niente, per me ormai è in parabola discendente


----------

